# Skull valley question??



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

I decided to head out west today to try my old bunny grounds and do some yote calling.
To my surprise that the public can't access it anymore. All the signs said you need permission from some ranch company..
Now my question is, does anyone know if those signs are bogus, or do you need permission to hunt "public land"??
Thanks for any insight..


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

What portion of skull valley?


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

You are right Kokehead, most of skull valley is private and the rancher out there was having alot of problems with people so they put up the signs. They also don't give out permission out very easily, you almost aways have to know someone on the inside to get out there.


----------



## shwiggaman (Sep 20, 2010)

all private went out there with my father in-law a few months ago to do some bunny huntin the whole valley right up to the reservation is owned by some ranch and the only open spot is a test range for dugway really bummed my old bunny blastin spot is gone but it happens i suppose


----------

